# Application submitted at ACS



## saad (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi,

I have submitted application to ACS today, thanks a lot for all the help I have got through this forum, it really solved some of most critical questions.

Can anyone please confirm, how will I come to know that they have received my application and deducted the charges ? Any timelines for this ?

Thanks a lot.

Saad


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

saad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted application to ACS today, thanks a lot for all the help I have got through this forum, it really solved some of most critical questions.
> 
> ...


I got an email response within a week or so with a code to check status online.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi,

The whole process takes 10-12 weeks time...
I got my reference number on 10th day from the date of application received by ACS.
Your status must be "To be allocated" at present and in a months time it should be "in process" and then "with assessor"...... all the best


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

saad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted application to ACS today, thanks a lot for all the help I have got through this forum, it really solved some of most critical questions.
> 
> ...


Dear Saad,
Could you please share the process for assessment? Please also mention is IELTS required for assessment from ACS because I didn’t yet attempt the IETLS exam and planning to attempt in next month. Kindly let me know is it possible to submit the application without IETLS?


----------



## saad (Dec 19, 2008)

abbasahmad said:


> Dear Saad,
> Could you please share the process for assessment? Please also mention is IELTS required for assessment from ACS because I didn’t yet attempt the IETLS exam and planning to attempt in next month. Kindly let me know is it possible to submit the application without IETLS?


At first you need to visit ACS website to download current guidelines (updated Feb 2009) and search for your relevant ASCO code. The process and application form can also be found on the website (do read FAQs). The procedure is not that complex but the documentation part took the most of my time. 

Secondly, IELTS is not a requirement for Skill Assessment, its a requirement when you file for immigration. I have taken IELTS prior to the Skill Assessment but it is not a requirement from ACS to send your IELTS result.

Hope I have answered your queries ! Best of Luck


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

saad said:


> At first you need to visit ACS website to download current guidelines (updated Feb 2009) and search for your relevant ASCO code. The process and application form can also be found on the website (do read FAQs). The procedure is not that complex but the documentation part took the most of my time.
> 
> Secondly, IELTS is not a requirement for Skill Assessment, its a requirement when you file for immigration. I have taken IELTS prior to the Skill Assessment but it is not a requirement from ACS to send your IELTS result.
> 
> Hope I have answered your queries ! Best of Luck



Dear ,

Thanks alot!
I already sutdy the ACS but i want to know your opnion what u suggest for ILETS?
should i clear IELTS b4 accessment. Could u plz share ur experience? may be it will be helpful to share.
I have done BSC Computer Scienc and 4 year IT Experience+ Professional certification.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Saad:

The ACS assessment doesn't use the IELTS result. But you should still take it. After your ACS assessment you will apply for Immigration (the visa itself) and at that time you will be requested to take the IELTS. If you already have the result your immigration officer will not have to wait later on for a result. 

Good luck, the process will still take months yet so settle in for paper - wait - paper - wait - paper - result 



abbasahmad said:


> Dear ,
> 
> Thanks alot!
> I already sutdy the ACS but i want to know your opnion what u suggest for ILETS?
> ...


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi Saad:
> 
> The ACS assessment doesn't use the IELTS result. But you should still take it. After your ACS assessment you will apply for Immigration (the visa itself) and at that time you will be requested to take the IELTS. If you already have the result your immigration officer will not have to wait later on for a result.
> 
> Good luck, the process will still take months yet so settle in for paper - wait - paper - wait - paper - result



I will really appreciate if you provide main checklist of all require documents?


----------



## IndianKrxcute (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Abbas ,


Search the thread. Anj posted the check list earlier it is very useful for all.Please take it.



Thanks


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

IndianKrxcute said:


> Hi Abbas ,
> 
> 
> Search the thread. Anj posted the check list earlier it is very useful for all.Please take it.
> ...


Thanks dear 

if u have time i wana ask u some questions plz.........


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

The list would be too long to put into a post and really depends on the visa you are applying for. It's best to become familiar with the Immigration website (Department of Immigration & Citizenship) and once you know which Visa class (number) you are applying for the list of requirements is listed on the webpage for that visa.

But the process for you will be:

1. ACS assessment
2. Visa application
- IELTS for language ability
- Police checks
- Health checks

Please note the ACS is the assessing authority for your occupation only, they make no decisions on the visa itself.

The immigration department uses the successful result from the ACS to give you the full points for the occupation you are applying for (i.e. ASCO code 2231-79).



abbasahmad said:


> I will really appreciate if you provide main checklist of all require documents?


----------



## scharanapps (Apr 8, 2009)

abbasahmad said:


> Thanks dear
> 
> if u have time i wana ask u some questions plz.........



Hie Saad/Abbas/Anj...

i am going to apply to the ACS for my skill assessment.Iam a computer proff specializing in oracle.I have over 4 years of experiance in oracle.in this period i have worked with 3 companies.my first 2 companies were in India...my 1st company has given the relieving in the format which ACS has specified..since my 2nd company cant provide the specific format releiving letter, they have given me a reference.now the 3rd company is in London,they are not ready to give the specific format releiving letter or even the reference letter...can anyone please let me know what the implications would be if i dont submit this reference for only my 3rd employer......as iam really nervous about my chances as it can make my case weak

Hoping for your reply....Please dont disappoint me folks

Cheers

Siva


----------



## saad (Dec 19, 2008)

scharanapps said:


> Hie Saad/Abbas/Anj...
> 
> i am going to apply to the ACS for my skill assessment.Iam a computer proff specializing in oracle.I have over 4 years of experiance in oracle.in this period i have worked with 3 companies.my first 2 companies were in India...my 1st company has given the relieving in the format which ACS has specified..since my 2nd company cant provide the specific format releiving letter, they have given me a reference.now the 3rd company is in London,they are not ready to give the specific format releiving letter or even the reference letter...can anyone please let me know what the implications would be if i dont submit this reference for only my 3rd employer......as iam really nervous about my chances as it can make my case weak
> 
> ...


Hi Siva,

ACS examines the experience and expertise based on these reference/experience letters. I think it would be better if you can take a letter from your line manager, a sort of personal reference letter on company letterhead.

My previous employer has refused to provide me letter in ACS format so I got a reference letter from my line manager on the letter head and mentioned the contact of my manager separately.

Hope it helps !

Saad


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

saad said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> ACS examines the experience and expertise based on these reference/experience letters. I think it would be better if you can take a letter from your line manager, a sort of personal reference letter on company letterhead.
> 
> ...


Saad ur right for more detail visit acs site and read FAQ.

Saad could u plz let me know from where u attest the documents??


----------



## saad (Dec 19, 2008)

abbasahmad said:


> Saad ur right for more detail visit acs site and read FAQ.
> 
> Saad could u plz let me know from where u attest the documents??


I got these docs attested from notary public (civic center or through any oath commissioner) 3 stamps per page. I had about 22 pages and it took about Rs.150.


----------



## scharanapps (Apr 8, 2009)

saad said:


> I got these docs attested from notary public (civic center or through any oath commissioner) 3 stamps per page. I had about 22 pages and it took about Rs.150.


Saad/Abbas....

Iam really unable to get the recommendation letter from even my colleague....They just dont seem to understand my plight....can i include that its against my company policy to issue hard copies of recommendation letters as they only give reference when a third party either calls them or e-mails them....

Thank you very much

Charan


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

saad said:


> I got these docs attested from notary public (civic center or through any oath commissioner) 3 stamps per page. I had about 22 pages and it took about Rs.150.


hmmmmm Only need to attest academic degree or also require professional certification to attest? One thing more that I ask from my friend he said all degree attest from foreign office?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi abbas
u need to get all copies attested. if u r applying online thn color scan ur docs thn u dnt need to get thm attested. if any doc is B/W then u need to get it attested n thn scan it.
u get ur docs attested by the notory or those authorizd your country to notorize/attest a document


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi abbas
> u need to get all copies attested. if u r applying online thn color scan ur docs thn u dnt need to get thm attested. if any doc is B/W then u need to get it attested n thn scan it.
> u get ur docs attested by the notory or those authorizd your country to notorize/attest a document


Thanks and wht u suggest which process is easy online or via post ??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

depends on how comfortable u r with either. online is more convenient since u do not need to post all papers. u get 28 days to upload your documents but u do hv to scan each and every document. Paper applications are slower since u need to post them and it takes a week to 10 days to reach them. But as per the visa timeline paper applications move slower thn the online ones (dunno why) but that was till sometime back. now everything has changed. visa priority has changed so no one can say if paper applications are faster or online ones move fast.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> depends on how comfortable u r with either. online is more convenient since u do not need to post all papers. u get 28 days to upload your documents but u do hv to scan each and every document. Paper applications are slower since u need to post them and it takes a week to 10 days to reach them. But as per the visa timeline paper applications move slower thn the online ones (dunno why) but that was till sometime back. now everything has changed. visa priority has changed so no one can say if paper applications are faster or online ones move fast.


alright im interested to send via post bcoz its easy. plz also confirm which documents need to attest?
Matric Degree & Result Card
FSc Degree & Result Card
Bsc Degree & Result Card
Passport?
ID Card?
Porfessional Certificates?
Domicel?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u need to get photocopies of all documents, each and every document that u r sending and all documents hv to be attested. assessment and ielts results go in original. but make sure u keep a copy of acs and ielts result for future reference (if need be).


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> u need to get photocopies of all documents, each and every document that u r sending and all documents hv to be attested. assessment and ielts results go in original. but make sure u keep a copy of acs and ielts result for future reference (if need be).


Dear i thnk IELTS is not require for assessment once i get passed assessmetn then need to submit the ielts report with acs result. u said all documents mean also experience letter need to attest as per acs they need reference letter on letter head then y need to attest??


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i was under the impression u r asking for the visa..anyway for the acs u dont need ielts. tht is for the visa. even teh ones on letterhead hv to be photocopied & attested. no document tht goes to ACS comes back, and it isnt mentioned anywhere tht the reference letter or othr documents on letterhead hv to be given in original.
documents are attested to authenticate them. and when u go to get the copies attested, the notory sees the original and then attests that the copy is authentic and not a forged document.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> i was under the impression u r asking for the visa..anyway for the acs u dont need ielts. tht is for the visa. even teh ones on letterhead hv to be photocopied & attested. no document tht goes to ACS comes back, and it isnt mentioned anywhere tht the reference letter or othr documents on letterhead hv to be given in original.
> documents are attested to authenticate them. and when u go to get the copies attested, the notory sees the original and then attests that the copy is authentic and not a forged document.


Right Thanks alot! 

Dear just one thing more if u have filled acs form plz send it to me i wana see or i will fill myself and send it to u . you just need to check is there any mistake if u give me ur email addresss i will really appricate ur effort.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

abbas u can ask here if u r stuck anywhere as everyone will benefit from it. i dont think u will get stuck anywhere.. its simple


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> abbas u can ask here if u r stuck anywhere as everyone will benefit from it. i dont think u will get stuck anywhere.. its simple


hmmmmm thanks once again i will post here if got stuck........


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

amaslam said:


> The list would be too long to put into a post and really depends on the visa you are applying for. It's best to become familiar with the Immigration website (Department of Immigration & Citizenship) and once you know which Visa class (number) you are applying for the list of requirements is listed on the webpage for that visa.
> 
> But the process for you will be:
> 
> ...


pls see below my query


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

amaslam said:


> The list would be too long to put into a post and really depends on the visa you are applying for. It's best to become familiar with the Immigration website (Department of Immigration & Citizenship) and once you know which Visa class (number) you are applying for the list of requirements is listed on the webpage for that visa.
> 
> But the process for you will be:
> 
> ...


Hi amaslam,

There is still a bit of hope remains with me after having read in forums that those submitted their IELTS after main visa applications are being rejected due to late submission of TRF. Is that true? since i paper lodged my application (family of 4) in may 2008 and IELTS in Dec 2008. AND STILL I DIDNT GOT ANY CO.

Please comment.

Regards
Ali


----------



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Abbas,

I am preparing myself to apply for RPL. The only problem which I am facing is to fill up Sec 3, where I write detail relation between CBOK and my experience...Can you throw some light on it.

I am having 8 yrs of exp in computer softwares, work for IBM and have worked for many MNC clients in abroad. Pls suggest.

Regards


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Immi recently changed their Priority on processing. The highest priority right now is people on MODL and CSL lists. That means all others have been pushed down in priority. This basically means more time to process for those pushed down. But you can always send a query to DIAC asking if by now there should be a CO assigned.



alizulfs said:


> Hi amaslam,
> 
> There is still a bit of hope remains with me after having read in forums that those submitted their IELTS after main visa applications are being rejected due to late submission of TRF. Is that true? since i paper lodged my application (family of 4) in may 2008 and IELTS in Dec 2008. AND STILL I DIDNT GOT ANY CO.
> 
> ...


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

*congrats*



anj1976 said:


> abbas u can ask here if u r stuck anywhere as everyone will benefit from it. i dont think u will get stuck anywhere.. its simple


hello anj1976,

i just saw your status as moderator.. CONGRATULATIONS... you deserve that..

keep up good work

regards
Ali


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Alizufs.. Did you not notice Amaslam as a Mod too?? More thn me he deserved the Mod tag  since he has been giving all the info which is helpful not only to the rest of teh members but me as well


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Immi recently changed their Priority on processing. The highest priority right now is people on MODL and CSL lists. That means all others have been pushed down in priority. This basically means more time to process for those pushed down. But you can always send a query to DIAC asking if by now there should be a CO assigned.


thanks for the info amaslam, i am under CSL 2231-79 (java specialist)

my question is

those who submitted their IELTS *after *main visa applications are being *rejected due to late submission of TRF*. Is that true? since i paper lodged my application (family of 4) in may 2008 and IELTS in Dec 2008. AND STILL I DIDNT GOT ANY CO.

when i called DIAC, they said soon i am going to have CO to look at my file very soon, they cannot give the time frame but it will be before end of May.

Please comment.

Regards
Ali


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ali
I suggest waiting. Since you have already called them and they have asked you to wait, there is no second option for you.
As for IELTS is concerned, many applicants who sent the ielts result have got their visas and a few have been rejected. so it entirely depends on the CO. We are no experts and can not commit if your case would be taken or rejected. We only tell people what we have learnt over a period of time.

as for u not getting a CO as yet, we are september 08 applicants and we know it would take time for us to get a CO after the change in the processing procedure.

If you are not in CSL, it would take atleast 10-12 months to get a CO allocated to your file, if you are in CSL, then your file would get a CO in another month since currently they are processing CSL applications. 

I hope that makes things clear

cheers
a


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Ali
> I suggest waiting. Since you have already called them and they have asked you to wait, there is no second option for you.
> As for IELTS is concerned, many applicants who sent the ielts result have got their visas and a few have been rejected. so it entirely depends on the CO. We are no experts and can not commit if your case would be taken or rejected. We only tell people what we have learnt over a period of time.
> 
> ...


yea.. thanks anj...
sometimes get nervous... but its okay.. will face whatever the outcome.. if not succeed then will apply again from scratch by myself.. and sue the consultant .. lol..


----------



## jaz (May 31, 2009)

Hi Amaslam and Anj,

I had applied to ACS and my status shows with assessor but i got a mail saying that my result letter is ready to be posted and they had mentioned the registered post reference number... do they update the result online as well or i have to wait for the letter... i'm really nervous and they didn't ask for any documents and nor did they call up my employers.please let me know if the result gets updated and how long does it take... i really appreciate your help...

regards,
Jas


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi jas

if the registered no is there, it means ur letter has been dispatched. u hv no option but to wait since they do not update the result on the site, neither will they tell u ovr the phone.


----------



## jaz (May 31, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi jas
> 
> if the registered no is there, it means ur letter has been dispatched. u hv no option but to wait since they do not update the result on the site, neither will they tell u ovr the phone.



but thats really sad. if they update evry other thing on the website then why not status?now i have wait for another two weeks at least...


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

saad said:


> I got these docs attested from notary public (civic center or through any oath commissioner) 3 stamps per page. I had about 22 pages and it took about Rs.150.


hi saad

i want to have attestation of my documents for acs, where should i go? i live in lahore


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> hi saad
> 
> i want to have attestation of my documents for acs, where should i go? i live in lahore


Dear

Visit Cannt Kachriiiiii ( Notry Public will attest ur documents)


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

abbasahmad said:


> Dear
> 
> Visit Cannt Kachriiiiii ( Notry Public will attest ur documents)


thanx for information, how can i send assesment fee to acs, dont want to use credit card and what courier service should i use?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

get a draft made
check acs site, the details are on the site


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

shafaqat309 said:


> thanx for information, how can i send assesment fee to acs, dont want to use credit card and what courier service should i use?


u can also deposite the money in their aussie account mentioned on ACS site...as far as courier is concerned then u can always use services like DHL/FedEx/Blue dart..u cal also use registered post(if u find it ok)


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> u can also deposite the money in their aussie account mentioned on ACS site...as far as courier is concerned then u can always use services like DHL/FedEx/Blue dart..u cal also use registered post(if u find it ok)




Dear 

Credit card opton is best option to pay the fee i also used credit card and use DHL service for courier find some company who haing corporate account in DHL that charge only 700 PK Rupees  I also used Company DHL account.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

abbasahmad said:


> Dear
> 
> Credit card opton is best option to pay the fee i also used credit card and use DHL service for courier find some company who haing corporate account in DHL that charge only 700 PK Rupees  I also used Company DHL account.


hey abbasahmad
I was giving options for transferring the money...as asked by shafaqat309...n even I used the company DHL account to send the docs...


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> hey abbasahmad
> I was giving options for transferring the money...as asked by shafaqat309...n even I used the company DHL account to send the docs...


hmmmmm i will suggest to go for credit card as the application recevied by ACS he will get email then he can inform bank to active his credit card and inform them for $400 AUS payment when the payment made then block the crdit card.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

abbasahmad said:


> hmmmmm i will suggest to go for credit card as the application recevied by ACS he will get email then he can inform bank to active his credit card and inform them for $400 AUS payment when the payment made then block the crdit card.


Hi

Thanx for information, I have just confirmed that my company has corporate account of TCS service (I think TCS and DHL are of same purpose), credit card is good option as you mentioned ACS will send me an email before charging but credit card transfer limits are also there, otherwise I will go for bank draft


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanx for information, I have just confirmed that my company has corporate account of TCS service (I think TCS and DHL are of same purpose), credit card is good option as you mentioned ACS will send me an email before charging but credit card transfer limits are also there, otherwise I will go for bank draft


hmmmmm that's also good option to use TCS keep in mind if the ACS require any additional documents then u have to follow the same (have to send TCS that document) they will not accept email or FAX and that also cost u same. For credit card they will charge $400 Aus that is (27,500) plus upto 900PKR international charges that will be 28,500 total. Just confirm ur limit and go ahead of need any info u can contact @ 0333 4822227 anytime.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

abbasahmad said:


> hmmmmm that's also good option to use TCS keep in mind if the ACS require any additional documents then u have to follow the same (have to send TCS that document) they will not accept email or FAX and that also cost u same. For credit card they will charge $400 Aus that is (27,500) plus upto 900PKR international charges that will be 28,500 total. Just confirm ur limit and go ahead of need any info u can contact @ 0333 4822227 anytime.


I think I have collected my all documents
•	Metric, fsc certificate (Not sure, should I send them)
•	Graduation degree+ transcript (waiting for HEC stamp, someone told me no need of HEC attestation)
•	Experience letters
•	Birth Certificate
•	I.T Certifications
I have confirmed by e-transaction limit but he did not inform me about 900pkr 
Anything missing?


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> I think I have collected my all documents
> •	Metric, fsc certificate (Not sure, should I send them)
> •	Graduation degree+ transcript (waiting for HEC stamp, someone told me no need of HEC attestation)
> •	Experience letters
> ...



Oh my Dear

Your Assessment will base on refernce letter not on experience letter as ACS not required Experience letter they need Referrnce letter from your current and X exployrer in current date on letter head that will mention company intro ur Desgnination ur job part or full time duraition then ur responsiblites then ur project done in that exmplyment and also get singd & attach business card.

here is check list.
ACS Application Form
Passport or Bith certificate
SSC Certificate
SSC makrs Card
Intermediate Certificate
Intermediate Makrs Card
BS Detail Transcript & certificate
Vendor Certificates (MCSE,CCNA ect)
Employer Refernce letter
Appointment letter
Experience letter as additioanl not necesssary to send 
Resume 
any other acvhiment letter etc at end.
NO need to attest from HEC just copy the mention documents and attest from Notry Public Office that also called Oth comminisor remember per page 3 stam and he will charge 8 Rupees per page.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

you need to get ur docs certified from notoary....


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

abbasahmad said:


> Oh my Dear
> 
> Your Assessment will base on refernce letter not on experience letter as ACS not required Experience letter they need Referrnce letter from your current and X exployrer in current date on letter head that will mention company intro ur Desgnination ur job part or full time duraition then ur responsiblites then ur project done in that exmplyment and also get singd & attach business card.
> 
> ...


If you wish you can include your Salary Slip and Bank statement as well, to proove your employment..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

abbasahmad said:


> Oh my Dear
> 
> Your Assessment will base on refernce letter not on experience letter as ACS not required Experience letter they need Referrnce letter from your current and X exployrer in current date on letter head that will mention company intro ur Desgnination ur job part or full time duraition then ur responsiblites then ur project done in that exmplyment and also get singd & attach business card.
> 
> ...




hi
i mentioned "Experience Letter" means i have 2 documents from my company

*HR Letter* - Stating my hiring date, designation, working fulltime
*Technical Letter* - Stating the projects i have done, my responsibilities, tools and Technologies used, manager name, signatures+ contact number

does it fill the requirement of so called "Reference Letter" ?
i have appointment letter+ promotion letter but i think no need to send

kindly put forward your opinion, i have 1 week more to apply
thanks, appreciate your response, pray for all of you


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u should send all documents that u have. why are u against sending apptment letter and the promotion letter? they do support your CV, so why not? my suggestion, send everything that u can lay your hands on.

did u take reference letters form co-employees with respective business cards?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> u should send all documents that u have. why are u against sending apptment letter and the promotion letter? they do support your CV, so why not? my suggestion, send everything that u can lay your hands on.
> 
> did u take reference letters form co-employees with respective business cards?



hi

Fine i will send every document that i have, including job offer letter and promotion letters (*ACS has clearly mentioned these kind of docs are not acceptable*).

I did not take any reference letters from my co-employees because it is required in case if you don't have employee reference letter.

more importantly i cannot write project and client name on my letters from employer but they are clearly mentioned in my resume.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> hi
> 
> Fine i will send every document that i have, including job offer letter and promotion letters (*ACS has clearly mentioned these kind of docs are not acceptable*).
> 
> ...


Dear

ACS mention they require Refernce letter u can read FAQ


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

abbasahmad said:


> Dear
> 
> ACS mention they require Refernce letter u can read FAQ


Ok, I got your point, you are right they need reference letters not experience letters
If possible would you please provide me a sample reference letter, I would rearrange my statements accordingly , you can mail me at [email protected] 
thanx


----------



## Tina2013 (Jan 9, 2013)

*ACS assessment N questions related ..*

Hi ,
I am planning to migrate to australia and as my first step I need to get ACS assessment. I have a total of 7.10years of work experience .
1st company- just 4 months (company closed)
2nd company-7.6 years ( In a major software company )

1. In the point system I get more points if I have 8 years of work exp.My question is if I get an ACS positive confirmation now , will I have to get one more assessment done when I update my 8 years of work exp in skill select??

2. I can not actually update my first company details as they don't exist now.And I don't have any contact with them at all.What I have with me is just a relieving letter with very less information.Their phone number is not in use now(no website as well). What do u suggest ? should I keep this company details for ACS ? ?

3. I wont get any reference letter from my company as they don't provide it . For statutory declaration - I am worried to approach any of my supervisors . Because they will think I would resign soon(situation might get worse ).Can I get a stat decln from my colleague in other project ?? should he be really related to my project to get a declaration?

waiting for ur reply ..


----------



## dinesh12 (Dec 4, 2013)

*NON IT Background can apply for Australia PR*

hie


----------



## jpspringall (Dec 19, 2013)

Tina2013 said:


> Hi ,
> I am planning to migrate to australia and as my first step I need to get ACS assessment. I have a total of 7.10years of work experience .
> 1st company- just 4 months (company closed)
> 2nd company-7.6 years ( In a major software company )
> ...


I'm sorry to be the bringer of bad news, but you will lose at least 2 years of experience depending on qualifications to become skilled. 

If you look round the forum or acs website you can find the assessment criteria which explains how much you are likely to lose. 

James


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi...have a serious query ..please help...

my spouse ACS application was submitted on 26 jan...now in STAGE 1

due to an emergency, she has to change job now....so, for the new company she will not have her experience assessed....so before eoi submission, do we need to submit acs again....???
or is it that once the skill met date is decided by acs, then remaining experience wont be a problem as long as the proof's are ready..


----------



## faty (Feb 8, 2014)

*Review my cpd*

Please cn somebody please review my cpd and cv?i need it done for skill assesment...


----------



## srikanth_m (Oct 25, 2013)

Tina2013 said:


> Hi ,
> I am planning to migrate to australia and as my first step I need to get ACS assessment. I have a total of 7.10years of work experience .
> 1st company- just 4 months (company closed)
> 2nd company-7.6 years ( In a major software company )
> ...


If you cannot arrange for the reference letters from your current company and previous company, you can ask your supervisor/lead to provide you the reference letter. I too had the same situation so I took reference letter from my leads and managers who were well known to me and I had faith they won't tell this to company.


----------



## cloudy76 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi,

I have ACS and IELTS in hand and need to submit the EOI today, so I have two quick questions.

1. I have done a Bachelor of Engineering- ECE from Madurai Kamaraj University, when I fill in the EOI educational history, what is the degree I should choose from the drop down. is it Bachelor degree in sceience, managment and technology ? or Bachelor degree (Other).


2. When I enter the experience history, Can I enter all the experience that have been assessed by ACS? or only the experience that has been considered by ACS with "After this date" clause by ACS?

please respond I need to submit it now.

Thanks
Cloudy76


----------



## cloudy76 (Apr 21, 2014)

faty said:


> Please cn somebody please review my cpd and cv?i need it done for skill assesment...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cloudy76 (Apr 21, 2014)

This looks a good list to prepare well in advance. thanks.

Regards
Cloudy76


----------



## sadeed (Dec 15, 2013)

how much time it will take if you are reapplying for the ACS to achieve more points for your experience. will it take the same 3 month or it may get complete/processed in lesser time.


----------

